# La Femme Dupe for NARS orgasm



## destiny1683 (Nov 19, 2010)

Anybody know if there is one close to it?? TIA!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 19, 2010)

Not sure if there is a La Femme dupe because I don't really know anything about that brand, but Flirt! Pink Tutu is really close (a tad more pink and less gold actually) and NYX Pinched is almost identical.


----------



## Nicala (Nov 20, 2010)

I heard La Femme Peach Sparkle is a close dupe. Can't say if it is as I don't own Orgasm.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't think peach sparkle is a dupe as it doesn't really have much pink in it. I would recommend Ben Nye's golden apricot lumiere grande


----------



## destiny1683 (Nov 23, 2010)

Great thanks for the info girls =)


----------

